# Retrouver mot de passe Airport Extreme



## GuillaumeFM (30 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un mac book air connecté en wifi à une borne AirPort Extreme.
Le problème c'est que je ne me souviens plus du mot de passe que j'avais paramétré à l'époque pour l'accés à cette borne AirPort Extreme. Et j'ai un ami qui voudrait se connecter à la borne en question.

Comment puis-je le retrouver ?

Merci,

Guillaume.


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Juillet 2011)

Regarde dans ton trousseau d'accès


----------



## GuillaumeFM (30 Juillet 2011)

Merci lepetitpierro !


----------

